# early favorites for all america honors nex yr



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

nex years all american team:

g julius hodge
g jr giddens
f kennedy winston
f luol deng
c charlie villenueva

honorable mentions: sean banks, jarret jack, rashad mccants, david padgett, shannon brown, kris humphries, ray felton, dee brown, wayne simien


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just a mention.. 

Deron Williams
Guard
Illinois


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Umm... maybe you just had a memory shortage...


Lawrence Roberts (if he dosen't turn Pro)


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

delonte west


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

c-sean may,unc
f-paul davis, msu
f, josh childress,stanford
g, chris paul, wake
g, bracey wright, iu


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Ryan Gomes


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

David Padgett?:laugh: 

John Lucas
Joey Graham
Curtis Stinson (had 32 tonight)
Wayne Simien

possibilities...


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Bracey Wright, Deron Williams, Paul Davis...


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

If Delonte West & Ryan Gomes don't go pro (they shouldn't), they should be in the running next year. Also leaning toward Simien, Roberts, Deng, Lucas, Hodge, and Villenueva (UConn won't be nearly as good, but he will put up big numbers as a go-to guy w/Okafor and Gordon most likely gone). Err, that's 8 guys but that goes to show the talent that will be retained next year in college bball.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Charlie*

UCONN won't be as good but they'll still be a very good team. Charlie will be competiting for playing time with

Josh Boone - 4 or 5
Hilton Armstrong - 4 or 5
Rudy Gay - 3 or 4
Ed Nelson - 3,4,5
Marcus White - 4
Denham Brown - 2 or 3


Charlie could play 3, 4, or 5...though his best position probably will end up being the 4.

He's going to really have to step it up defensively next year if he wants to play 30+ mins a game. He can do it but don't think he is an automatic 35min a game player with UCONN's frontline next year.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Umm... maybe you just had a memory shortage...
> 
> 
> Lawrence Roberts (if he dosen't turn Pro)


haha no i didnt have a memory lapse. i assumed that he was goin pro but if he doesnt he will def compete for a first team all america spot. also both other sophs on unc will compete: sean may and felton. john lucas yes will be in the runnin, i forgot him but i dont think joey graham will be in the runnin as much as he impressed me this yr


----------



## jdavisgt (Mar 31, 2004)

BJ Elder
JJ Reddick


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Ronnie Turiaf
J.R. Giddens
Wayne Simen
Chris Paul
julius hodge


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Next year's All-ACC First Team could very well be All-American First Team.:yes: 

C- Sean May, UNC
F- Julius Hodge, NC State
F- Rashad McCants, UNC
G- Chris Paul, Wake
G- John Gilchrist, UMD


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

channing frye


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> channing frye


I agree with that. I would also like to add:

Chris Thomas
Ike Diogu


----------



## c_zalud (Feb 29, 2004)

It will be:
Luol Deng
Julius Hodge
Bracey Wright
Wayne Simien
Chris Paul

Honorable Mention:

Rashad McCants, JJ Redick, Charlie Villanueva, Paul Davis, Delonte West, Shelden Williams, and Gerry McNamara.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

I haven't seen **** from Rashad to make him a 1st teamer. I'd say:

G - Delonte West (I don't think he fed off Nelson nearly as much as many)
G - JR Giddens
F - Lawrence Roberts
F - Sean May
F - Luol Deng

I don't see Simien making first because they don't like to have two players from one team on first.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> I haven't seen **** from Rashad to make him a 1st teamer. I'd say:


Leading the best conference in America in scoring not enough?



> G - JR Giddens


1 20-point performance and he's 1st-team. Riiiiight.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 1 20-point performance and he's 1st-team. Riiiiight.


Yea, because one's freshman season is the gauge we use to determine how the rest of their careers will pan out...........


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

someone put delonte west on a first team all america team over rashad mccants? mccants has shown he is the best scorer in the nation in top notch competition and has show flashes of ability to play great D. west had an easy time cuz he had jameer nelson to detract attention away from him.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, because one's freshman season is the gauge we use to determine how the rest of their careers will pan out...........


So you'd put him over McCants too? The same McCants who led the ACC in scoring as a sophomore?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> So you'd put him over McCants too? The same McCants who led the ACC in scoring as a sophomore?


No, I wouldn't put Giddens on a preseason All-America team at all. VV and ill both think that he'll be the best player in a Kansas uni (and ill seems to think he's the only quality player currently occupying a crimson and blue jersey), but I think he'll be relegated to a somewhat minor role on offense again next year because Langford and Simien (and possibly Hairston) will all need their touches as well. However, I don't think the prior season *neccesarily* dictates how the proceeding season will turn out. McCants was obviously more integral to UNC than Giddens was to KU, but that doesn't mean next year will turn out the same way. With possibly JR Smith coming in demanding immediate touches, and the continued development of May, contrasted by the improvement of Giddens potential ballhandling improvement over the summer and newfound health, I'd say it's a possibility.

I just think it's a bit more complicated than "Well, so-and-so scored more points last year, so he'll be better next year too".


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Charlie*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> UCONN won't be as good but they'll still be a very good team. Charlie will be competiting for playing time with
> 
> Josh Boone - 4 or 5
> ...


They'll make time for Charlie. Nelson, White, and Armstrong are stiffs compared to him. If he spends a good summer learning D and lifting weights, he'll be an All-American next year. He has the potential to do everything on the court.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> I just think it's a bit more complicated than "Well, so-and-so scored more points last year, so he'll be better next year too".


Agreed. I just find it kind of ridiculous to say that someone has 'not shown me enough to be 1st team' when they led the ACC in scoring, and then turn around and put someone who has *1* 20-point game on the 1st team.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. I just find it kind of ridiculous to say that someone has 'not shown me enough to be 1st team' when they led the ACC in scoring, and then turn around and put someone who has *1* 20-point game on the 1st team.


I agree. I don't see any way McCants doesn't make at least 2nd team next year, save an injury (or of course if he jumps league).


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Jarrett Jack is getting absolutely no respect...heres your 1st and 2nd team all americans...

***1ST TEAM*** 

PG- Jarrett Jack
SG- Delonte West
PF- Josh Childress
SF- Wayne Simeon
C- Villanueva

***2ND TEAM*** 

PG-Chris Paul
SG- B. J. Elder
PF-Luol Deng (although could jump to 1st with good season/ if Childress leaves)
SF- Julius Hodge (could also jump to 1st)
C- Channing Frye


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah okay I'm wrong about McCants. However, Jarrett Jack, in my opinion, is gonna need to learn how to run a decent break and do something besides drive (I'd suggest learning to shoot) before I'd put him on any lists as the favorite, especially because there so many point guards that are much better, like Devin Harris and Deron Williams.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

Haha, Jesus Christ. I don't know why I'm arguing with some of you Kansas fans. You put Giddens on 1st team all-america? Oh boy. 

David Padgett getting a mention was also HILARIOUS.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

Padgett getting mentioned was pretty silly. Even if someone thinks that he is as good as a Collison or Gooden, neither of them played at an elite level until their junior years.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThePhenom</b>!
> Haha, Jesus Christ. I don't know why I'm arguing with some of you Kansas fans. You put Giddens on 1st team all-america? Oh boy.
> 
> David Padgett getting a mention was also HILARIOUS.


David Padgett wasn't mentioned by a Kansas fan.........


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't recall saying he was mentioned by a Jayhawk fan. I just said him being mentioned way beyond humorous. I noted that Giddens being named to 1st team was by KU fans.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThePhenom</b>!
> I don't recall saying he was mentioned by a Jayhawk fan. I just said him being mentioned way beyond humorous. I noted that Giddens being named to 1st team was by KU fans.


You said "I don't know why I'm arguing with you Kansas fans". You may not have specifically said a Kansas fan was responsible for mentioning Padgett, but you inferred as much, a concept you seem to be unable to grasp.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> You said "I don't know why I'm arguing with you Kansas fans". You may not have specifically said a Kansas fan was responsible for mentioning Padgett, but you inferred as much, a concept you seem to be unable to grasp.


I didn't infer anything. You're inferring that I inferred it. If I said a Jayhawk fan put Padgett I wouldn't have started a whole new paragraph in my post. You Jayhawk fans are the ones that are putting words into my mouth. I say Redick's a better shooter and you tell me that I clearly meant 3 point shooter, eventhough I never did mention 3 point shooting at any point in the topic to that point. I don't get how you can tell me what I meant to say.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThePhenom</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't infer anything. You're inferring that I inferred it. If I said a Jayhawk fan put Padgett I wouldn't have started a whole new paragraph in my post. You Jayhawk fans are the ones that are putting words into my mouth. I say Redick's a better shooter and you tell me that I clearly meant 3 point shooter, eventhough I never did mention 3 point shooting at any point in the topic to that point. I don't get how you can tell me what I meant to say.


Once post carrying the same exact content is enough, for future reference.

You said you were wasting your time arguing with Jayhawk fans, and then proceeded to scoff at the mention of Giddens and Padgett as possible All-Americans.

You're specifically leaving your posts vague and inconclusive so you have a chance to backpedal. It's rather amusing to argue with you, actually.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

giddens has a very likely chance of becomin a first team all american player next year. he played with a broken foot all season long and still played great. nex year with his awesome work ethic he could improve his mid range game and his dribbling skills. also nex year he will be fully healthy. those two elements combined to make him a candidate for first team all america


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> giddens has a very likely chance of becomin a first team all american player next year. he played with a broken foot all season long and still played great. nex year with his awesome work ethic he could improve his mid range game and his dribbling skills. also nex year he will be fully healthy. those two elements combined to make him a candidate for first team all america


Careful, Phenom will come in here pointing out his FT% and claiming your a biased KU fanboy.........


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Francisco Garcia hasn't been mentioned yet. I think he will have a great junior year, especially if he isn't injured like he was part of this year.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Careful, Phenom will come in here pointing out his FT% and claiming your a biased KU fanboy.........


haha yet i am a North Carolina fan.


----------

